# PHOTOS ADDED - Beaulieu Summer meet anyone?



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Can we make this about a month later folks?

I had bad news in the week regarding a parents health so I'm going to have quite a busy schedule for a while.

If anyone else wants to pick this up and arrange for the original or any alternative date then please feel free to jump in.

Sorry!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi Folks;

Are any of us interested in a Summer meet down at Beaullieu?

Perhaps during August?

We could have a run in the forest and also a trip around the wonderful motor museum.

I'm sure I can arrange it with them for us to have an area of car park dedicated to us and probably lunches too if there are enough of us.

Post on this thread if you are interested.

Cheers,
Kev


----------



## colster (Oct 30, 2008)

Depending on when it is I'd be interested. Lovely drive the new forest. Haven't done it for ages.


----------



## citrix20 (Aug 29, 2006)

Im camping down in the New Forest weekend of the 22nd/23rd August. If it was this weekend then i would potentialy pop along.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Likewise but really depends on when it is


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

citrix20 said:


> Im camping down in the New Forest weekend of the 22nd/23rd August. If it was this weekend then i would potentialy pop along.


That's around the time I had in mind.

So how does the weekend of August 22nd/23rd sound to everyone?

Post here and show your interest and I'll start planning the visit and parking facilities with the folks at the museum and a route for a run through the ornamental drives in the forest.

Would we all be interested in visiting Beaullieu Motor Museum and having lunch there too?


----------



## mattwarner (Apr 2, 2007)

Count me in, iam local to there with my in-laws just around the corner!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

yes please


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

That weekend is OK with me.


----------



## markfoyle (Dec 27, 2008)

i am in Lymington - just up the road...

Yes Please!!!


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

Sounds good, although I can't make 22nd pm.
Special events on at Beaulieu include: Austin Healey 3000 rally on the 23rd, World of Top Gear exhibits (the [email protected] they've made!) and the James Bond Experience.


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

surftt said:


> Sounds good, although I can't make 22nd pm.
> Special events on at Beaulieu include: Austin Healey 3000 rally on the 23rd, World of Top Gear exhibits (the [email protected] they've made!) and the James Bond Experience.


Sounds interesting! All this is taking place on the Sunday? I'm interested


----------



## Simon QS (Jan 28, 2009)

Interested depending on the date.


----------



## madforiTT (Aug 20, 2002)

yes please, i'd be up for this


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Can we make this about a month later folks?

I had bad news in the week regarding a parents health so I'm going to have quite a busy schedule for a while.

If anyone else wants to pick this up and arrange for the original or any alternative date then please feel free to jump in.

Sorry!


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

On a previous thread had to postpone, anyone interested in September,date to be confirmed.


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

I can take this on for August, although I am away the 10 days beforehand. With current interest, I won't need to do much as we wouldn't get into the usual area for clubs. The car park is plenty big enough for us to line up together. The route for a cruise wouldn't be a problem as I know the forest quite well.
Alternatively September would be ok as well.


----------



## mattwarner (Apr 2, 2007)

Iam fine with either!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Beaulieu, the place of the second TTOC annual meet: I have fond memories of it


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Long way for me to stand in a forest.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Long way for me to stand in a forest.


The motor museum is very interesting and the forest a good drive


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Long way for me to stand in a forest.
> ...


An ideal place for TTOC 2011


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Long way for me to stand in a forest.
> ...


Been to the museum a long time ago.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Me too. In 2001 to be precise, for EvenTT01


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

70/80s for me


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> 70/80s for me


You must have been in the bucket&spade brigade :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > 70/80s for me
> ...


Too many Bournemouth holidays to remember


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Too many Bournemouth holidays to remember
> ...


From what I understand Bournemouth is quite the sophisticated metropolis now. Better than the lardy, tarty, tattoo loving north... :lol:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


When have you last been to my super fashionable neck of the woods where anyone with a name in football and other high flyes reside. And I guess you never heard of the Cheshire Cats :roll: :twisted:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> When have you last been to my super fashionable neck of the woods where anyone with a name in football and other high flyes reside.


I rest my case. :wink:

Neo-Georgian tat, twin lions at the security gates and toledo gold taps has never appealed much... :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > When have you last been to my super fashionable neck of the woods where anyone with a name in football and other high flyes reside.
> ...


Or body guards and 20 photographers I need to wade through before I get to my clients


----------



## AngelaNigelTT (Jun 16, 2009)

As I am only just the other side of Southampton I could well be available to attend.
The thread seems to have lost its way and given over to general chat. Can anyone give a definitive answer as to date, time etc then I can see if I can make it?


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

A3DFU said:


> Beaulieu, the place of the second TTOC annual meet: I have fond memories of it


That's a great idea Dani 

I'm wondering whether it is too far south for many?
Although, I and other "softy southerners" manage to limp our old TT's up 'tut' North for meets :wink:

What do we all think about holding this over to next year and seeing whether we can hold EvenTT10 there?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

KentishTT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Beaulieu, the place of the second TTOC annual meet: I have fond memories of it
> ...


It was , never will be again far too far south and evenTT 10 is already booked :roll:


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> KentishTT said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


You Northern owners not think you'll make it that far south then :wink:

Looks like Beaullieu Summer meet this year is back on then!

How about going for an early September meet?

I'm available to look into and organise again if there is enough interest.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I've been to the Dordogne in the TT , is that far enough south for you ? :wink:


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> I've been to the Dordogne in the TT , is that far enough south for you ? :wink:


Aye but most of that was by ferry :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

KentishTT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > I've been to the Dordogne in the TT , is that far enough south for you ? :wink:
> ...


Never touched a ferry at all 2500 miles in 8 days


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Can we get back on track, is there a meet of not???


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

robokn said:


> Can we get back on track, is there a meet of not???


bbbboooooooooooooooooo


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

robokn said:


> Can we get back on track, is there a meet of not???


I'll go through this thread soon and total up how many have said yes.

I'll pop you down as a yes too then.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

This could be a good turn out.

DATE: TBC but likely to be early September.

Please add yourself by adding your name to the LATEST list (by quoting the latest one), thanks.

Confirmed and tentatives (??) listed below:-

KentishTT
colster
ttvic
mattwarner
robokn
tt-tony
markfoyle
surftt
GRE608Y
Simon QS
madforiTT
TT_RS
A3DFU
mighTy Tee ??
rustyintegrale ??
AngelaNigelTT


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

KentishTT said:


> This could be a good turn out.
> 
> DATE: TBC but likely to be early September.
> 
> ...


Roddy ??? ( bit date depending :? . ) is there an award ( prefer cash ) for furtherest travelled !!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

KentishTT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Beaulieu, the place of the second TTOC annual meet: I have fond memories of it
> ...


EvenTT'10 is already sorted Ken

But perhaps it could be combined with a visit to the Isle of Wight? I have organised an IoW trip many years ago and it was a very worth while event


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Looks like an early September Meet then, we are getting close as August is half way through already,can we have a date as i would imagine we all have to make arrangements in advance.
Looking Forward to what could be a GREAT MEET


----------



## AngelaNigelTT (Jun 16, 2009)

Please....... If this event is planned and going ahead can we just have a date set and work from there?
All this 'early September' talk does nothing to plan the weekends.


----------



## AngelaNigelTT (Jun 16, 2009)

Take it this event is not taking place then. As I have other commitments if it does take place I probably wont make it


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Guys please,

Kentish has a lot of family problems on his plate right now and although he remains one of the biggest enthusiasts on here, even he needs a break to deal with his normal life like the rest of us.

How about if one of you guys took the pressure off him and did the organisation? You're all keen like Kev is so it might help him out. :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AngelaNigelTT said:


> Take it this event is not taking place then. As I have other commitments if it does take place I probably wont make it


I see you are fairly new to this forum Angela so perhaps you don't know the ins and outs of meets yet.
It is quite normal that peeps talk about it for ages before a decission is made. So keep checking and eventually something will be sorted


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

There seems to be alot of interest on this thread, so lets go for a date. I would like to suggest Sunday 20th September, that gives us a month to sort out any arrangements. As we are all travelling from different areas, some may want to organise their own cruises to the Venue.We could meet up in Beaulieu at 10.00am. For those who have not been before, worth the visit. Plenty to see and do and of course cars to see, must try and clean mine!!!!
Any response guys.


----------



## maxpaul (Jul 1, 2009)

20th sept sounds good for us
Paul and Kay TTR


----------



## maxpaul (Jul 1, 2009)

Any south meets this weekend? Need to give the TT a good spanking!

Paul and Kay TTR


----------



## GKC5 (May 15, 2008)

Quite fancy this and the 20th is ok with me


----------



## mattwarner (Apr 2, 2007)

iam in!


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

I'll be picking this up again - seeing as nobody else has 

Trouble is I'm probably looking after my lad on the weekends of 19th and 26th - Maybe the week before is possible but that's not far away now!

Let's go for the 20th then 

I will give them a call to see whether we need to organise an area for us all to park in but we may not need to.

I'll assume (for purpose of speaking with Beaulieu) that there will be around 20-25 of us attending.

I'm sure they will welcome us as we will also have lunch there and the cafe/restaurant is quite good 

I'm hoping the new Top Gear display will be open 

Mid afternoon, we can head off into the forest for a nice drive along the ornamental drives (very picturesque), then stop off at one or two of the forestry car parks for a few groups photos and a natter and walk around each others cars 

Confirmed and tentatives (??) listed below:-

KentishTT
colster
ttvic
mattwarner
robokn
tt-tony
markfoyle
surftt
GRE608Y
Simon QS
madforiTT
TT_RS
A3DFU
mighTy Tee ??
rustyintegrale ??
AngelaNigelTT[/quote]
Roddy ??


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Just to let you know the players event/show is on the 20th?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

KentishTT said:


> Confirmed and tentatives (??) listed below:-
> 
> KentishTT
> colster
> ...


Roddy ??[/quote]

Sorry but for me it's a question mark ,,,,


----------



## GKC5 (May 15, 2008)

Put me down please (not literally) :lol:


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi, Event booked at Beaulieu for the 20th September. If all aTTENDEES can arrive at the entrance for 10.00am we will be met by Event Staff who will marshall us to a special parking area outside of the Museum.This area is exclusive to us for display,so plenty of opportunity for pics and admiring glances from the public.I have arranged a special club discount for us from £16.75 per person to £11.00 per person .Please have correct cash at the entrance as it is alot easier for the Beaulieu Staff. For those who have not seen the Museum before, it is exceptional.We are anticipating up to 25 aTTendees, lets try and make it more.
There will be further updates on this thread closer to the venue, the itinerary is quite flexable and will accommodate all interests , so keep your eye on this thread.
Please Contact me if you have any further enquiries


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

TT_RS has kindly stepped forward to arrange this event with Beaulieu and to sort out whether we need insurance via TTOC, my sincere thanks for taking this on for me at this time.

I'll keep updating this post and keep in touch with TT_RS and together we'll keep you all updated.

I have a couple of Forest drives in mind but I'm very happy for further ideas from those who are local for a nice scenic drive with some way points to park up.

The plan currently is to meet up in a designated area of the Beaulieu car park at 10am on Sunday 20th September.

I'll stay down in the NF the night before and be there early.

Confirmed and tentatives (??) listed below:-

KentishTT
colster
ttvic
mattwarner
robokn
tt-tony
markfoyle
surftt
GRE608Y
Simon QS
madforiTT
TT_RS
A3DFU
mighTy Tee ??
rustyintegrale ??
AngelaNigelTT[/quote]
Roddy ??[/quote]
GKC5


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

TT_RS said:


> Hi, Event booked at Beaulieu for the 20th September. If all aTTENDEES can arrive at the entrance for 10.00am we will be met by Event Staff who will marshall us to a special parking area outside of the Museum.This area is exclusive to us for display,so plenty of opportunity for pics and admiring glances from the public.I have arranged a special club discount for us from £16.75 to £11.00.Please have correct cash at the entrance as it is alot easier for the Beaulieu Staff. For those who have not seen the Museum i have also arranged a Club Discount (min 12). We are anticipating up to 25 aTTendees, lets try and make it more.
> There will be further updates on this thread closer to the venue, the itinerary is quite flexable and will accommodate all interests , so keep your eye on this thread.
> Please Contact me if you have any further enquiries


Excellent!

Thanks so much for taking on some of the organising


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

for me it is still a ????? tho it is looking more possitive.   :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

May be even a prize for the furthest travelled.


----------



## maxpaul (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Guys
Yes we should be up for this not that far for us and we look forward to meeting like minded TTers

Paul and Kay


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

TT_RS said:


> May be even a prize for the furthest travelled.


 i am on my way !!!!!!


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

I have the TTOC flags organised, so look out for those where we park


----------



## AngelaNigelTT (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi, Firstly it was not my intention to have a go at anyone it was just that the thread seemed to be going round in circles. Apologies if anyone took offence,
20th September is looking good, there are a couple of TT's close by me and I will put a note under their wipers nearer the date see if I cant get some more if that's OK?
Nigel


----------



## marty225 (Nov 6, 2008)

Count me in!!


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

UPDATE

The admission price of £11.00 per person includes admission to the whole complex. The National Motor Museum, Palace House And Gardens, Beaulieu Abbey And Top Gear Exhibition.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Confirmed and tentatives (??) listed below:-

KentishTT
colster
ttvic
mattwarner
robokn
tt-tony
markfoyle
surftt
GRE608Y
Simon QS
madforiTT
TT_RS
A3DFU
mighTy Tee ??
rustyintegrale ??
AngelaNigelTT
Roddy ??
GKC5
marty225


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

AngelaNigelTT said:


> Hi, Firstly it was not my intention to have a go at anyone it was just that the thread seemed to be going round in circles. Apologies if anyone took offence,
> 20th September is looking good, there are a couple of TT's close by me and I will put a note under their wipers nearer the date see if I cant get some more if that's OK?
> Nigel


No worries!

My apologies to all who are wishing to attend this meet for my recent patchy planning and comm's.
It is not due to lack of interest on my part but sometimes life throws us unexpected and worrying news and family has to come first.

It is all going ahead on the 20th  
If we have a good attendance, which is looking quite likely, then I am looking forward to the possibility of this being an annual event (as long as Beaulieu will have us back) :wink:

My sincere thanks to TT_RS for stepping in to help me out and arranging everything with Beaulieu for us, you're a star!

Keep checking back here as we will update the thread as the date draws closer.


----------



## Hipflyguy (Jun 1, 2006)

Can put me down as a possible chief - be good to get out and about. Possible only due to re-shuffling other arrangements. Will be a great turn out ,and great location.


----------



## maxpaul (Jul 1, 2009)

Add us to the list 
Paul and Kay


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

KentishTT said:


> Confirmed and tentatives (??) listed below:-
> 
> KentishTT
> colster
> ...


Kentish,

Please can you add me to the list.
Thanks
Jay


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Confirmed and tentatives (??) listed below:-

KentishTT
colster
ttvic
mattwarner
tt-tony
markfoyle
surftt
GRE608Y
Simon QS
madforiTT
TT_RS
A3DFU
mighTy Tee ??
rustyintegrale ??
AngelaNigelTT
Roddy ??
GKC5
marty225
Hipflyguy
maxpaul
jayTTapp
liffy99


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

UPDATE

All facilities confirmed and booked .There will be a Prize for the furthest travelled . [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
Any Enquiries please contact me
Stu


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

TT_RS said:


> UPDATE
> 
> All facilities confirmed and booked .There will be a Prize for the furthest travelled . [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> Any Enquiries please contact me
> Stu


thats in the bag !!!!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Sorry wont be there as i coincides with Players another show I want to do


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

Add me in too !


----------



## Hipflyguy (Jun 1, 2006)

Gratutious bump to see if there's any more interest, and to remnd those due to be meeting that the date is soon approaching...


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Hipflyguy said:


> Gratutious bump to see if there's any more interest, and to remnd those due to be meeting that the date is soon approaching...


Yes good idea.... so 10:00am next Sunday 20th, main entrance??

See you there


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Next Weekend Folks, Sunday the 20th of September 10.00am. Meet at the Main Entrance of Beaulieu . I will be arriving at 09.30 am to meet up with the Event Staff. Lets hope for good weather and a  BIG TURNOUT. . Remember to set your trip mileage for the Furthest Travelled and have the correct cash at the Entrance ie £11.00 per person.
See you there
Stu


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm only 70 miles away but will be going via Moscow - can I claim the prize for the furthest travelled ? 

Anyone going with a V6 that could give me a spin ? Seriously thinking about changing from a 225 (looking for something a bit more refined on longer trips and feel myself edging towards a Beemer again  )

See y'all there


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Keep the Faith Liffy, You are driving a Modern Day Classic. Beamers look tired out of Warranty. Nothing Personal Beamer Fans!!


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Our usual NF B&B is booked so I'm travelling down in the morning, will try and get there for 9:30am depending on traffic!

Will leave around 6am as it is about a 3 hour drive and just over 150 miles.


----------



## madforiTT (Aug 20, 2002)

Hi all,
Sorry but going to have to bail out of this one as my car is still with the dealer awaiting a mechatronic unit for the DSG box.
Been there three weeks now!!!!!

GUTTED 

Jon


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

me out too!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] .. well gutted [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## mattwarner (Apr 2, 2007)

I am still in!! cant wait! if anyone has vagcom and a lappy id like to test my maf readings.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Don't forget the meet tomorrow!

Spend a few quality hours away from the troubles and strife at home :wink:


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm definitately in - anyone going with a V6 I can steal a spin in ?
See y'all there


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

SEE YOU ALL TOMORROW, WEATHER LOOKING GOOD AND LETS HOPE THE TURNOUT IS!
10.00AM AT THE MAIN ENTRANCE.
Stu


----------



## Teighto (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey Guy's only just seen this as i don't venture in this part of the forum ! 
I'm so gutted i cant make this but Ive got work at midday  an i only live down the road in Hythe shame their isn't a prize for shortest distance traveled !

Have fun and take lots of pics !!


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

Teighto said:


> i only live down the road in Hythe shame their isn't a prize for shortest distance traveled !


You would have still had competition from us in Holbury, 3.7 miles!
Here are some pics of a great day:
























Enjoy


----------



## markfoyle (Dec 27, 2008)

It was a good day - sorry we got there late..

hope all enjoyed and great to meet you all. Some nice TT's.

Did you go off on the cruise from the motor museum to Brockenhurst to Burley? Some lovely scenes along that route..

Again soon hopefully..

Mark


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

markfoyle said:


> It was a good day - sorry we got there late..
> 
> hope all enjoyed and great to meet you all. Some nice TT's.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark;

Nice to meet you too and everyone else.

We did go for a spin along the ornamental drive through the forest which was nice and scenic. Shame about all the cyclists!

I'm still downloading the 80 photos and will post them here later/tomorrow.

A very enjoyable day!

Cheers,
Kev


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Sorry for the thread hijack, glad you had a good day:

For those who are local (or from further a field) you are always welcome to join in on a SolenTTeers event. The next one is the 27th October @ the Empress of Blandings see: viewtopic.php?f=3&t=151137


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Great photos Kev shame I couldn't make it down there [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Your car looks spot on btw :wink: 8)


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

Some great photo's Kev..

Looks like it was a great meet... 

Its when I see photo's etc like these, its makes me think why I sold mine.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Your car's still looking good.. 8) Along with them all... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Regards

Mark.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

TT51 said:


> Great photos Kev shame I couldn't make it down there [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Your car looks spot on btw :wink: 8)


Hi Neil;

Yes, we had a good time and it's was a shame you couldn't make it.

Thanks for your kind comments on my car  
I'm not quite happy with the height of the front, it needs to be slightly lower so I'm going to change the top mounts and drop it 10mm more. Then have all the alignment done.

I did my leather handbrake and gear lever gaitors and fitted the LCR splitter just before the meet.

Other than that, I'm almost done. Might buy a second set of summer wheels oneday though :wink:


----------



## GKC5 (May 15, 2008)

Had a great time and was a good introduction as it was my first meet  just know I wont remember everyones
names for the future  sorry I missed you all for the cruise....came out of the museum to see you all driving
off into the sunset :lol: So decided to go on the train instead not as much fun though


----------



## maxpaul (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Guys
Was a good meeting and nice to meet you all and your cars . Strange all silver and blue cars no other colours and no QS.
Sorry we had to shoot off early and miss the drive but we had a prior engagement. hope to meet again soon

Paul and Kay TTR K4EPG


----------



## Teighto (Aug 10, 2008)

surftt said:


> Teighto said:
> 
> 
> > i only live down the road in Hythe shame their isn't a prize for shortest distance traveled !
> ...


LOL Where bouts in Holbury ! I Moved in with the Mrs' in Raymond Close !

Pic's look good Guy's, hoep u all had a good day...........On another note on my way to work i was driving behind a 225 down marchwood bypass and had a bit of a Covoy going on untill i left to get on the M3 ! Who ever it was thanks for the Nod !


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Did Trev turn up guys? He said he was going...


















He's the one in the middle...










Cheers

rich


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

lovng the flags :lol:

do you think if i put some scotland/england flags on for the kammyTTour id get further than dundee without being driven off the road


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> lovng the flags :lol:


That was my Independence Day cruise mate. :lol:

If I'm still blessed with my TT next year I'll be doing another and YOU have to come. Bed made up already... :wink:

Cheers bud,

Rich


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > lovng the flags :lol:
> ...


ill check my rota but as long as i dont have a holiday planned ill be there :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> ill check my rota but as long as i dont have a holiday planned ill be there :roll:


You absolutely, most positively will. :lol: [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Whose is the silver one with light masks? we should set them up with Les and they can start a crew 

Charlie


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Golfstrike said:


> Whose is the silver one with light masks? we should set them up with Les and they can start a crew
> 
> Charlie


That'll be Stu.

So, the Les & Stu Light Mask Crew?


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Great Photos and a Great Day Out, Thank you to all aTTendees. Write-up and pics all ready for the absoluTTe mag.
Stu


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

TT_RS said:


> Great Photos and a Great Day Out, Thank you to all aTTendees. Write-up and pics all ready for the absoluTTe mag.
> Stu


Nice to met you Stu & thanks for organising us.

I thought the turn out was quite good despite some not being able to make it. There was a fair amount of interest and I feel that if we book a date earlier for next summer and promote it here with a long running and up to date thread we should be able to make it more of an event. Your idea for furthest travelled was great, perhaps we could extend that to other categories and have a show and shine with some sponsorship for prizes from some of the TTF site sponsors?
I'm a customer of some and happy to approach them.

I don't think we should be too commercial (no trades attending) as I expect Beaulieu won't like that but some good support for club members and owners alike to share an enjoyable day in beautiful surroundings (petrolhead nirvana) sharing their love of their iconic future classic!

I think this would be a great event to add to the 2010 calendar.


----------



## sixohsixone (May 31, 2009)

Looked like a good time wasa had .Would`ve been there had it not been for a big birthday Sat night .A very fuzzy head Sunday morning.
Love the rear shots of S15NMJ-----------P9 KPH------------X246 ECF-------------M9T GW.


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice to have finally met up with you KenTTish TT and the other aTTendees. Good Idea To Make it an Annual with other interesting prizes.You would obviously win the cleanest car at any event. You hunt the outside tap as soon as you park up LOL.
I will be thinking about resurrecting the Isle Of Wight Weekend for next year, plenty of time to organise and plan, and plenty of opportunity for you to polish the bits that no one would ever see.
Stu


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

TT_RS said:


> Nice to have finally met up with you KenTTish TT and the other aTTendees. Good Idea To Make it an Annual with other interesting prizes.You would obviously win the cleanest car at any event. You hunt the outside tap as soon as you park up LOL.
> I will be thinking about resurrecting the Isle Of Wight Weekend for next year, plenty of time to organise and plan, and plenty of opportunity for you to polish the bits that no one would ever see.
> Stu


I was gutted when I walked back to the car and found bird poo all down the back of it!

I got to work getting that off straight away


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Was funny to see you all walking round, surprised there was only 11 cars though,if I am still working at Beaulieu next time I shall see if I can help you out with inside assistance :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

PS it is spelt

B E A U L I E U ! :roll:


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

TTotal said:


> Was funny to see you all walking round, surprised there was only 11 cars though,if I am still working at Beaulieu next time I shall see if I can help you out with inside assistance :wink:


12 cars :wink:

You should have come and parked with us, or are you superstitious 

Are you the chap from Beaulieu who met us at the gate with the silver roadster then?

I thought 12 wasn't bad, not many people turn up at local meets generally so don't knock it :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

TTotal said:


> Was funny to see you all walking round, surprised there was only 11 cars though,if I am still working at Beaulieu next time I shall see if I can help you out with inside assistance :wink:


It was funny seeing you at Beaulieu, John! I guess you were doing voluntary work as it was during the boat show.
Maybe catch up with you again at a SolenTTeers meet. I don't think we can make the Empress meet, but with Richard back at the helm, perhaps another time.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hope you win the Mini ! We have sold over 52,000 tickets so far, the draw is on 6th Nov so fingers crossed.

Best to both,

John


----------

